# NSFW - Porn Video shot on Lion's Head



## devdev (19/5/15)

This made me lol, it seems no one knows who shot it, when it was done, or who the 'actors' are:

http://www.dontparty.co.za/videos/viral-videos/porn-video-shot-lions-head-nsfw/

More on news24 and twitter apparently.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

devdev said:


> This made me lol, it seems no one knows who shot it, when it was done, or who the 'actors' are:
> 
> http://www.dontparty.co.za/videos/viral-videos/porn-video-shot-lions-head-nsfw/
> 
> More on news24 and twitter apparently.



The 2 are definetely not afraid of hights  although it seems from the pic that she got a good grip on the pole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dr Evil (19/5/15)

I'm on that mountain every Sunday and it is packed with people, i wonder how they got it right to be alone there. 

One thing though, I'm impressed they still had the energy after the climb 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (20/5/15)

I see they shot one on Table mountain as well.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

a definite wtf moment.
capetonian.... where's that rock I like to crawl under


----------



## Matt (20/5/15)

Getting head on Lions head 
Apparently its a very old movie no greenpoint stadium so i guess atleast 8 years old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

